# Brauche hilfe beim vektoriseren einer PNG Datei!



## pliciu (30. August 2008)

Hallo,
auf der suche nach Tipps um ein Bild zu vektorisieren bin ich auf dieses Forum hier gestoßen. Und ich hoffe sehr das mir jemand hier weiterhelfen kann.

Für die Schule müssen wir ein Plakat entwerfen und meine Gruppe hat sich dafür entschieden ein ein Schiff als Hintergrund zu nehmen und die ganzen Infos die wir haben in dem Schiffes zu schreiben. Ich habe jetzt mit Photoshop auch ein ganz "tolles" Schiff gebastelt. Leider komme ich mit dem Programm Inkscape nach wie vor nicht klar und deswegen bin ich heute zum Copyshop mit der einfachen Version meines Bildes gegangen und es war eine Katastrophe!  Alles Verzerrt und pixelig geworden. 

Wäre einer von euch wieder mal so lieb und würde mir eventuell aushelfen? Ich war euch sehr sehr dankbar beim  letzten Mal und ich hoffe es findet sich wieder ein Experte unter euch der ein wenig Zeit für mich hat.


----------



## ink (30. August 2008)

Moin
Vektorbilder liegen in *.ai, *.svg, *.cdr usw vor, *.png's sind ganz normale Pixelbilder.
Lad es von Vectormagic als *.svg runter (du musst dich registrieren und du hast, glaub ich, 3 Bilder frei).
Andernfalls probier es mit InkScape (ist kostenlos, Link findest du in unserer Linkliste, genauso wie Tutorials dazu ).
Dieses ist ein reines Vektorprogramm und liefert "echte" Vektoren.

So wie ich des sehem reicht das Ergebnis von VM um damit weiter zu arbeiten 

mfg


----------



## stain (30. August 2008)

Hatte grade Langeweile!


----------



## smileyml (30. August 2008)

Hallo pliciu,

wenn du dann dein Bild als Vektordatei von vectormagic oder jetzt von rummel vorliegen hast, bist du fast schon am Ziel. 
Entweder öffnest du diese, wie bereits erwähnt,  in einem Vektorprogramm wie Inkscape (kostenlos) oder Illustrator und skalierst es dann auf die gewünschte Größe. Vektordaten/-bilder kann man verlustfrei skalieren.
Alternativ kann man meines Wissens beim Öffnen einer Vektordatei in Photoshop die Größe angeben in die der Inhalt gerastert werden soll. Dadurch ist dein Bild dann ijn gewünschter Größe und dpi-Zahl und das ohne "verpixelt" zu sein.

Grüße und viel Spaß.
Marco


----------



## pliciu (30. August 2008)

@ nesk
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hatte mir das Program Inskape auch schon runtergeladen und installiert aber ich kam damit nicht zurecht. Hab leider nicht so viel Ahnung von Bildbearbeitung. 

@ rummeldibummel
Vielen vielen Dank! Ich habe es mit Inskape öffnen können und es vergrößert und die Qualität und die Schärfe sind richtig spitze!! Deine Langeweile bringt mir eine gute Note ein! 

@ smileyml
Danke für deine Antwort. Ich konnte das Bild mit Inskape öffnen und es sieht super aus. Leider konnte ich es aber nicht mit Photoshop aufmachen, ich bekomme eine Meldung das PS dieses Dateiformat nicht kennt.

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen wo ich die Skalier Funktion in Inskape finde. Ich möchte das Bild sehr gerne in 4 aufteilen und jeweils 1 Teil auf eine Din A 4 Seite ausdrucken.


----------



## ink (30. August 2008)

Nochmal als Ergänzung: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Inkscape
Dort kannst du dir das Arbeiten mit InkScape aneignen 

Das wird schon.

mfg


----------



## stain (31. August 2008)

pliciu hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt muss ich mal schauen wo ich die Skalier Funktion in Inskape finde. Ich möchte das Bild sehr gerne in 4 aufteilen und jeweils 1 Teil auf eine Din A 4 Seite ausdrucken.



Um das Bild zu skalieren klickst du das Objekt einmal an (in Inkscape natürlich). Dann erscheinen die Skalieren-Pfeile. Du ziehst mit gedrückter Strg/Ctrl-Taste (um die Seitenverhältnisse einzuhalten) an dem rechten unteren Pfeil und skalierst das Objekt auf die von dir gewünschte Größe.
Um jetzt die Seite auf das Bild anzupassen markierst du erneut das Objekt und klickst nun unter Datei auf Dokumenteinstellungen. Klicke nun auf _Seite in Auswahl einpassen_. Du wirst schon sehen, wozu das gut ist.^^

Viel Erfolg bei dienem Schulprojekt! Und lass deine Lehrer nicht diesen Thread finden!


----------



## pliciu (17. September 2008)

Damit ich nicht ein neues Thema für das gleich Problem aufmache, habe ich einfach mal meinen Eintrag ein wenig abgeändert. 

Es geht wieder um ein Bild für die Schule das ich vektorisieren möchte und leider nicht selber hinkriege. Es wäre sehr nett wenn mir einer von euch lieben Experten mal wieder aushelfen könnte. Ich verspreche das ich mich in den nächsten Wochen auch mal intensiver mit dem Program Inkscape beschäftigen werde um es irgendwann mal alleine hinzukriegen. 

Hier das Bild das ich jetzt im Photoshop gebastelt habe. Es ist nicht toll, aber was solls....


----------



## smileyml (17. September 2008)

Hallo pliciu,

ich frage mich, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit/Frechheit/Dummheit oder was auch immer du denkst, das wir hier aus "Langeweile" für dich deine Hausaufgaben machen. Die Leute hier im Forum gehen selbst zur Schule, studieren oder gehen arbeiten. Und du willst dich dann mit fremden Federn schmücken?!

Also ich sehe nur zwei Lösungen für dein Problem. Entweder lernst du Inkscape oder überlegst dir eine andere Art es umzusetzen. Denn so wirst du in deinem Leben nicht sehr weit kommen. 
Natürlich kannst du im Zweifel auch im Jobforum deine "Bitte" posten. Aber ob dich das weiterbringt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Denn Muttis Satz "Du lernst nicht für die Lehrer, sondern für dich..." kommt nicht von ungefähr.

Ich hoffe du ziehst die richtigen Schlüsse und bleibst uns erhalten.
Grüße Marco


----------



## stain (17. September 2008)

Da du dir das Programm ja eh schon runtergeladen hast  und das Bild auch für Anfänger zum Vektorisieren eigentlich sehr leicht ist, ist es vielleicht genausogut, wenn ich dir einfach ne kleine Anleitung schreibe...

Starte Inkscape.
Drücke nun Shift+F6. Mit diesem Werkzeug kannst du (ein) Objekt/e erzeugen. Spiele am besten vorher ein wenig damit herum. Du wirst schnell herausfinden, wie dieses sehr wichtige Werkzeug funktioniert. Nach den ersten 2 gesetzten Knotenpunkten hast du eine/mehrere Linie/n. Um das Objekt zu schließen genügt ein Klick auf das kleine Quadrat am ersten Knotenpunkt. Auf diese Weise kannst du also zB das ...mhm... Rauchdingsdabums mit fünf Klicks erzeugen. Einfärben kannst du es über die Farbleiste am unteren Bildschirmrand.

Viel Erfolg! 

//Edit: Höhö...Anleitung wird bei Gelegenheit noch einmal überarbeitet.


----------



## pliciu (17. September 2008)

@rummeldibummel

Vielen Dank! Das heißt also ich muss ganz von vorne anfange und das Bild ganz neu gestalten. Ich dachte immer man würde das vorgegebene Bild irgendwie weiterbearbeiten. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal so probieren. Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## stain (18. September 2008)

Du kannst auch versuche, das Bild von Inkscape automatisch vektorisieren lassen. Die Ergebnisse sind aber meist so "la-la". Bei deinem Bild dürfte das aber kein großes Problem sein. Du darfst dir darunter jetzt aber nicht vorstellen, dass Inkscape die Flagge genauso hinbekommt. Die Schattierungen wird IS ganz sicher nicht vektorisieren, da es dafür mit Unschärfe arbeiten müsste, was die "Bitmap zu Pfad"-Funktion nicht unterstützt.
Deshalb empfehle ich dir, die Fahne vor dem Vektorisieren mit einem anderen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zu entfernen.
Also...die Funktion findest du unter "Pfad." Vorher das Bild anklicken nicht vergessen!


----------

